# Fursona Stereotypes



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 28, 2016)

What stereotypes are there for different fursonas?


----------



## Jarren (Sep 28, 2016)

Pretty sure this thread already exists somewhere...


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 28, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Pretty sure this thread already exists somewhere...


I'm sure, but I couldn't find any from the few quick searches I did, so I just posted it anyway.


----------



## swooz (Sep 28, 2016)

I guess there are the super generic ones, and the ones that try to be "creative" but end up looking like a mess. And then there are the pokemon ones, the sergals, and the ones with no consistency.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 28, 2016)

Guess I'll start off.
*Note, these do not reflect my opinions. Only my observations of other users' opinions.*

Foxes:
-Slutty
-Generic
-Somewhat hyperactive
-The fandom's unofficial mascot species

Wolves and huskies:
-Equally as generic as foxes
-Either antisocial or very social (I've seen both opinions in equal measure).
-Often associated with the younger members of the fandom.

Other canids:
-Wanted to be special and not pick a fox as their 'sona.
-Generally less obnoxious than foxes.

Dragons:
-Edgy/angsty kids
-Arrogant
-Standoffish and unlikeable
-Will eat you for lunch

Those are all that come to mind right now...
Also,
forums.furaffinity.net: Furry Stereotypes/common Traits: Ones You Have, Ones You Don't
forums.furaffinity.net: I wasn't aware there were stereotypes for species
forums.furaffinity.net: Thoughts on Animal Personality Stereotypes?
forums.furaffinity.net: Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry species and Stereotypes :V 
Found four.


----------



## swooz (Sep 28, 2016)

Really hit the nail on the head there, Jarren


----------



## Jarren (Sep 28, 2016)

swooz said:


> Really hit the nail on the head there, Jarren


I've done my best to embody the "Standoffish and unlikeable" part of my demographic.

Somebody's gotta keep the stereotype alive, dammit!


----------



## swooz (Sep 28, 2016)

You forgot my species, "Cynical Tosser".


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you to those who have com


Jarren said:


> Guess I'll start off.
> *Note, these do not reflect my opinions. Only my observations of other users' opinions.*
> 
> Foxes:
> ...


Figured as much. Probably should've looked harder, but oh well, I'm sure there are people who are new to the fandom that haven't seen those posts yet. It's also nice to get different opinions. Thanks for tagging those though!


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Sep 28, 2016)

Oooh, I have a few:

Horses:
-Very masculine and muscular 
-trying to compensate for something IRL

Rabbits:
-slutty, if female
-femboy, if male


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 28, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Dragons:
> -Arrogant


I resemble that! (Well, so do many of my best friends IRL, but then again it's because they and I are backstabbing assholes to each other when we can get away with it.)


----------



## Mobius (Sep 28, 2016)

Dogs are just beta wolves.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 28, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Guess I'll start off.
> *Note, these do not reflect my opinions. Only my observations of other users' opinions.*
> 
> Foxes:
> ...







Come up with more. Why don't you write an entire log about it. dubbity dub dubbs


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 29, 2016)

Cats:
-Lazy
-Arrogant
-Easily distracted
-Hyperactive when not lazy
-Judging
-Slutty (seeing a theme here)


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 29, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I resemble that! (Well, so do many of my best friends IRL, but then again it's because they and I are backstabbing assholes to each other when we can get away with it.)


Sounds like both you and your friends need to make better friends.


Dyrra said:


> -Slutty (seeing a theme here)


TL;DR Furries are sluts.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 29, 2016)

Shameful_Cole said:


> Sounds like both you and your friends need to make better friends.


Sounds like you need to get good, scrub.


----------



## Astus (Sep 29, 2016)

we all know foxes are the best species that exists, all of you people are just jealous we are so awesome; Hail Vulpes!


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 29, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> we all know foxes are the best species that exists, all of you people are just jealous we are so awesome; Hail Vulpes!




Jackals are divine.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 30, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> we all know foxes are the best species that exists, all of you people are just jealous we are so awesome; Hail Vulpes!


That's something I expect to hear out of Vince from Mongrels, in addition to his passionate speech about chickens.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

And squirrels? The only thing I can think of is being generally adorable and generic


----------



## Jarren (Sep 30, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> And squirrels? The only thing I can think of is being generally adorable and generic


Hyperactive.
Very ADD.
Bad teeth.
Compulsive hoarders/collectors.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Stereotype Jackals.


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Stereotype Jackals.


Wolves but special.


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Hyperactive.
> Very ADD.
> Bad teeth.
> Compulsive hoarders/collectors.



I think I know the answer but I gonna ask anyway. What's ADD?


----------



## Andromedahl (Sep 30, 2016)

Orgunis said:


> ADD


Attention-deficit/hyperactivity disorder


----------



## Orgunis (Sep 30, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Attention-deficit/hyperactivity disorder


I see...


----------



## Jarren (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Stereotype Jackals.


Aloof.
Alert.
Choice of Egyptophiles everywhere.
Somewhat emo.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Somewhat emo.


LOL


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 30, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Aloof.
> Alert.
> Choice of Egyptophiles everywhere.
> Somewhat emo.





Very Hairy Larry said:


> LOL



Triggered


----------



## Jarren (Sep 30, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Triggered


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 1, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> I resemble* that! (Well, so do many of my best friends IRL, but then again it's because they and I are backstabbing assholes to each other when we can get away with it.)


*resent
By saying "resemble" that means you're admitting you're a standoffish jerk. i'm sure you meant the opposite. To "resent" means to take offense; presumably to one's such comment.

Also, what do people think of cat boys? i never see enough of those to know what stereotype they fit in. i've met so many other kinds but the feline male variety seem to elude me. At


----------



## Jarren (Oct 1, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> *resent
> By saying "resemble" that means you're admitting you're a standoffish jerk. i'm sure you meant the opposite. To "resent" means to take offense; presumably to one's such comment.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 1, 2016)

Jarren said:


>


Thing is, i don't see a joke. The wrong word was used, the opposite word in fact. if the stereotype was that dragons lived in opposite land then i'd have noticed the joke.

- OR perhaps i have a sense of humor as broken as McBain's. in which case, please explain.


----------



## Synthex (Oct 1, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Thing is, i don't see a joke. The wrong word was used, the opposite word in fact. if the stereotype was that dragons lived in opposite land then i'd have noticed the joke.
> 
> - OR perhaps i have a sense of humor as broken as McBain's. in which case, please explain.


People usually say "I resent that" to denote they're offended, but he was joking about the fact that he would be offended, if it wasn't so accurate.
Basically "I would resent that, but it's true."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 1, 2016)

Half wolf and half tiger, stereotype that one


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 1, 2016)

Half kangaroo half bat
Try me, I dare y'all


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Oct 1, 2016)

Synthex said:


> People usually say "I resent that" to denote they're offended, but he was joking about the fact that he would be offended, if it wasn't so accurate.
> Basically "I would resent that, but it's true."


Okie dokie! To be fair, a lot of people incorrectly use the phrase. i guess it just triggered my inner grammar nazi.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 1, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Also, what do people think of cat boys? i never see enough of those to know what stereotype they fit in. I've met so many other kinds but the feline male variety seem to elude me. At


Doormats, metaphorically speaking.


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

Everybody Hates Invertebrates™


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> we all know foxes are the best species that exists, all of you people are just jealous we are so awesome; Hail Vulpes!



Also the naughtiest!


----------



## KitSly (Oct 25, 2016)

Simo said:


> Also the naughtiest!


We also tend to be the species that everyone wants to bang. :/


----------



## Guilleum2 (Oct 25, 2016)

What about "skull-sonas"? Like the 'sonas with the skull heads and furry bodies, etc.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 25, 2016)

Guilleum2 said:


> What about "skull-sonas"? Like the 'sonas with the skull heads and furry bodies, etc.


Goth/emo
Closet necrophiliacs
Animist or shamanist wannabes
3edgey5me


----------



## Simo (Oct 25, 2016)

KitSly said:


> We also tend to be the species that everyone wants to bang. :/


 
And the species that wants to get banged by all the other species! And tricks us into with your Vulpine wiles!


----------



## KitSly (Oct 25, 2016)

Simo said:


> And the species that wants to get banged by all the other species! And tricks us into with your Vulpine wiles!


*swings hips causing my Fennec tail to swish*


----------



## RuskaCat (Oct 30, 2016)

Big cats fall into the same stereotypes as small felines?


----------



## Dyrra (Oct 31, 2016)

RuskaCat said:


> Big cats fall into the same stereotypes as small felines?


Pretty much, we just tend to be more clumsy.

Or buff for obvious reasons


----------



## Sl0shy (Nov 7, 2016)

wolves.
arrogant, superiority complex, condescending, constantly needs to 1up someone, needs to be an aggressor, needs to be dominant, 'smarter'/'better' than everyone, probably a fragile piss-on in real life so their fursona is a fierce animal, resorts to flaming and shaming if their posts are challenged, cant seem to respond to a thread without belittling the op somehow


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 7, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Pretty much, we just tend to be more clumsy.
> 
> Or buff for obvious reasons


Not like that's a bad thing.

(zootopia flashbacks _Intensify_ but not really I actually don't get aroused by the tiger dancers.)


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Not really a fan of fursonas dressed up in cyborg/warrior/space armor and whatnot. But military uniforms are fine, if you served/have served.

Not passing judgement, just one big hella stereotype.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 7, 2016)

For insects, there are no stereotypes. It's just a bunch of hipster bullshit and trying to be different.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Nov 7, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> For insects, there are no stereotypes. It's just a bunch of hipster bullshit and trying to be different.


Huh. I thought most insect fursonas were generally over-the-top creepy and all had a bloodsucking fetish.

I could say the same about bats, but meh.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 7, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Huh. I thought most insect fursonas were generally over-the-top creepy and all had a bloodsucking fetish.
> 
> I could say the same about bats, but meh.


And you can't forget the queens. What a way to let yourself go all out as a merde-oeuf (literally, "egg shitter.")


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 7, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> Huh. I thought most insect fursonas were generally over-the-top creepy and all had a bloodsucking fetish.
> 
> I could say the same about bats, but meh.



Nah,  it mostly isn't like that actually. Besides my joke, a lot of isn't really different from anything else, depending on your view of anthro insects. Very, very few base their fursonas around blood seeking species like assassin bugs or mosquitoes (like, why?). The most common are bees, wasps, and mantids for the reason as they look more familiar and easier to draw in a relatable way.  Though spiders (technicallynotinsectsbutfallunderthecategoryofbugsanyway) are quite popular among the people who are not arachnophobic.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 7, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> The most common are bees, wasps, and mantids for the reason as they look more familiar and easier to draw in a relatable way.


I notice moths are also popular too


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 7, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> I notice moths are also popular too


Yes. People always go for the more elegant or ones with the most fuzz. Moths have both properties.

But that pales in comparison to I, who exert both and at twice the size, obviously.


----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 7, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> But that pales in comparison to I, who exert both and at twice the size, obviously.


Superbug.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Nov 7, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> What stereotypes are there for different fursonas?



Dragons are pretenious assholes who try to sound as smart as they can while still in the fandom. They're often crazier than the usual furry.
Horses / Equines are whores that love pony play and bondage, and are often size queens.
Foxes are unorignal submissive sluts, and are (if male) always faggots. No wonder the gene pool is shallowing.
Huskies are like foxes, but waaay more submissive. Way bigger whores, too.
Wolves are like foxes, but are always dominant and expect to treated like a god amongst men.
Tigers are like Wolves but even moar bad-ass, so obviously must be more dominant. Dress as a tiger and treat everyone else like shit.
Gryphons are huge into fetishes. Always. Often evolved from a dragon as they lost the rest of their mind.
Hyenas are Minorities, typically played by transexuals.
Hybrids like Folfs (fox x wolf) are undecisive lazy fucks and are low grade Mary Sues.
If that hybrid is some sort of demon/angel it's an excuse to slap wings on something that shouldn't have wings. Expect inuyasha grade otaku bullshit coming from this Mary Sue.

This is from the Fursona page on Encyclopedia Dramatica. For the most part, I think it's pretty accurate if not just hilarious.


----------

